# private yacht charter



## poiuyt (May 9, 2011)

We are a family of 4, mum dad and a 12 year old boy and 10 year old girl, looking to privately charter a 40+ foot cruising monohull in the Med for 6 months May to October 2012. RYA coastal skipper plus blue ocean experience. Is there anyone out there who has a yacht that needs a family for 6 months?
Graham


----------

